# My new project: paw prints in clay (piccies)!



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm currently making a "platter" (plate of clay to be hung on the wall) with Shizzy and Molly's paw print, and I thought I'd share the process and progress with you all.  I go to a creativity center for people with Autism (I have high-functional autism), and usually, I'm in the jewelry workshop, but I'm making some visits to the ceramics workshop to make this. 

So today, I went by the ceramics workshop, made a plate out of clay, and took it home - I've just made the paw prints:









(Shizzy's is on the left and the one to the right is Molly's)

Tomorrow, I'll be painting it, and then, it'll be glazed and heated (to harden it and finish the glazing). Of course, I'll be taking more photos as I go.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I really like that! what a fab idea 

looking forward to seeing it progress 


x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I recieved something similar from the ER when Chico died.... I have it on my fireplace mantel and love touching his little pawprint


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That's beautiful


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

How cute that is going to be, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

What a great idea!! I wish I would've done something like that with Gypsy! I will for sure do that with Pippa!! Can't wait to see how it turns out!!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you! :love9: Had I lived closer to you, I would've offered to help make some for y'all (I'm making one for my cousin - I'm sending her some clay in the mail, she takes the prints, sends it back, and then, I paint, glaze and heat-harden it and send it to her when it's done, but the clay would dry if I sent it to you guys because it'd take too long for it to get there.  ). But if you go to a hobby/crafts shop, I'm sure you can find some plaster - or you could buy a water-painting kit and make a painting with paw prints (water paint is easy to get off the paws again, and since it's water based, it's not going to do anything bad to your babies) and frame that. <3 Or you could have a ceramics artist help you out.

Anyway, I painted the prints today! :cloud9: The paint is going to turn another color when the clay is heat-hardened - the paw prints are going to be black, and the background will turn a bright, light reddish brown. And of course, it'll be glazed, so it's going to be all shiny! :coolwink:
I made two sets of prints, too - one for me and one for my parents. Here they are so far:



















Once again, the prints on the right (in both sets) are Molly's and the ones to the left are Shizzy's.


----------



## Lubu (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh wow, this is a really wonderful idea. I wish I had done something like this for Ginger (my family dog passed away last year). I really like the paint idea - for my sisters baby shower I made magnets using little glass tiles and pictures. I could definitely make paw print magnets with larger glass tiles. I can't wait to see how your plate comes out.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

It*s very beautiful <3 thanks for sharing <3


----------

